# Blender Render Bildrauschen beheben



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon einige zeit mit dem Programm Blender. Als ich mein Projekt jedoch zum erstenmal gerendert habe wirkte es trotz Full HD ziemlich grobkörnig hab mir einfach mal gedacht "kann ja mal passieren" und nochmal gerendert jedoch wurde es auch nach dem 3 mal nicht besser. Was kann man gegen so ein Bildrauschen tun?

MfG Luchs


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Du musst mal die Samples hochsetzen auf 1000 oder 2000 bspw.. Dafür musst du aber oben in der Kopfzeile auf Cycles Render umstellen, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast, dann findest du einen Reiter "Sampling" unter den Rendert-Settings, wo du das einstellen kannst.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Auf cycles hab ich schon umgestellt die samples werd ich woll erst morgen hochsetzen können, lieg schon im bett. Braucht es dann länger zum rendern?

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Ja, das dauert dann etwas länger, weil er mehr Bildpunkte berechnen muss. Das Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen . Ab einer bestimmten Sample-Zahl lohnt es sich dann teilweise auch nicht mehr, da die Qualität nicht besser wird, aber 1000-2000 sollten im Allgemeinen reichen, um das Rauschen, welches oft durch Glossy entsteht zu reduzieren. Das Rendern hängt auch vom Material ab, sprich Glossy und Glas braucht immer länger als Diffuse oder Emission. Achso falls du ne Nvidia-Karte hast, kannst du in den User-Preferences CUDA erlauben. Dann rendert die GPU. Das geht oftmals schneller, vorrausgesetzt du hast nen ordentlichen Pixelbeschleuniger .


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Hab bereits mit meiner GT 630 gerendert also muss ich die 1500 Samples unter Sampling>Render Sampling einstellen?


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Genau, schließlich willst du ja das zu Rendernde mit den Samples abfertigen, das andere wäre nur Preview. Bei Preview siehst du nur das gerenderte beim Bearbeiten. Da würde ich die Samples so lassen.


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Welches Videoformat bietet in Blender eigentlich die beste Qualität? Bis jetzt habe ich immer in PNG (Bilder) und AVI (Video) gerendert


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich nehme immer PNG da kann man nichts falsch machen. Zumal das Format daran festgemacht werden sollte mit welchen Programmen du das abspielen willst. Bei Videos kannst du mit MPEG eigentlich nichts falsch machen .


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Ist ein Intro für Youtube (LP Kanal eines Freundes)

Ach und wenn ich PNG in Full HD rendere und am Ende Mit dem Player von blender laufen lasse werden nur drei bilder angezeigt obwohl im Angegebenen Pfad 225 frisch gerenderte Bilder sind


----------



## Oromis16 (14. Mai 2014)

Beide Formate sollten unkrompimierte Dateien liefern -> Originalqualität haben.

Wenn du mal n bischen Zeit hat, würde ich an deiner Stelle aber nicht nur mit Samples arbeiten, sondern auch gleich mit "Clamp Direct" und "Clamp Indirect" anfangen, das bringt in manchen Szenen eine hohe Rauschreduzierung, ohne dass es zu viel Rechenleistung fressen würde. Da muss man halt n paar Minuten/Stunden damit rumspielen, bis man ein Gefühl hat


----------



## Captn (14. Mai 2014)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Beide Formate sollten unkrompimierte Dateien liefern -> Originalqualität haben.
> 
> Wenn du mal n bischen Zeit hat, würde ich an deiner Stelle aber nicht nur mit Samples arbeiten, sondern auch gleich mit "Clamp Direct" und "Clamp Indirect" anfangen, das bringt in manchen Szenen eine hohe Rauschreduzierung, ohne dass es zu viel Rechenleistung fressen würde. Da muss man halt n paar Minuten/Stunden damit rumspielen, bis man ein Gefühl hat


 
Ja, das hatte ich ganz vergessen . Da kann man schon einiges rausholen, wenn man mit Min. 3 und Max. 5 beginnt. Der Rest ist halt Spielerei


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Werde auf jedenfall Clambs und Samples ausprobieren


----------



## Luchsderspieler (14. Mai 2014)

Ach und wenn ich PNG in Full HD rendere und am Ende Mit dem Player von blender laufen lasse werden nur drei bilder angezeigt obwohl im Angegebenen Pfad 225 frisch gerenderte Bilder sind


----------



## Luchsderspieler (15. Mai 2014)

Hab erstmal nur das mit den Samples probieret und ein Frame gerendert sah schön aus brauchte allerdings über 3min (das rendern von den 225 wird'n Spaß)


----------



## Luchsderspieler (16. Mai 2014)

Kann man eigentlich über das Netzwerk die Render Arbeit auf mehrere pc's verteilen


----------



## Oromis16 (16. Mai 2014)

Ja, klick mich fürs Blenderwiki


----------



## Luchsderspieler (16. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Luchsderspieler (18. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von "sheep it!"?
Leider geht bei mir beim Gpu rendern immer die CPU an (bei sheep it)


----------

